# Breeding half Brother/Sister ??



## animalsRawsome

Do you think that it would be Ok to breed a buck and a doe who have the same father, but an unrelated mother? The buck is  a nubian X alpine and the doe is full nubian if that matters. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheMixedBag

I'm doing it this year with half sibling Saanens. From my understanding, it can either turn out awesome, or seriously bring out any flaws both goats have, but if that happens, there's always the freezer for kids, at least in my case.


----------



## currycomb

have done it with registered nubians, got some awsome kids


----------



## 20kidsonhill

It is acceptable, you can get great kids or you will find out really quickly some flaws in that buck that is double bred in their blood-line.   You wont get two heads or anything, if that is what you are asking.


----------



## ksj0225

It does really depend on what your looking for... What are your purposes for the babies.  It makes your paper look funny, and your buyers might not like it, if they are looking at papers.


Are these freezer kids, show kids, bettering lines, etc...


----------



## lilhill

I am doing it with a fantastic line I want to keep going here.


----------



## animalsRawsome

Thanks everybody! They don't have papers, so that doesn't really matter, they are just for pet/meat. I just wanted to make sure that they wouldn't have like five legs or anything!


----------



## manybirds

if it works its linebreeding if it dosn't it's inbreeding


----------



## fortheloveofgoats

manybirds said:
			
		

> if it works its linebreeding if it dosn't it's inbreeding


----------



## Pumpkinpup

I have seen this method used with great success to lock in positive traits. I see nothing wrong with it unless both individuals have obvious flaws that you would not want to reproduce and intensify.


----------



## animalsRawsome

Ok. Sounds like everybody agrees, so I guesse I'll try it. Thanks everybody!


----------



## rascal

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It is acceptable, you can get great kids or you will find out really quickly some flaws in that buck that is double bred in their blood-line.   You wont get two heads or anything, if that is what you are asking.




While I haven't gotten two heads I've gotten a hairless, one with super weak legs, and a 3 legged one. Needless to say that was a bad year. Two out of three lived tho!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

rascal said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is acceptable, you can get great kids or you will find out really quickly some flaws in that buck that is double bred in their blood-line.   You wont get two heads or anything, if that is what you are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I haven't gotten two heads I've gotten a hairless, one with super weak legs, and a 3 legged one. Needless to say that was a bad year. Two out of three lived tho!
Click to expand...

Are you sure that's a result of linebreeding?  Generally the types of things that show up are those recessive traits like undershot/overshot jaws, supernumerary teats, etc. or maybe you just won't improve those things that both animals may have, like weak pasterns, poor attachment, ect.  Major birth defects like that make me think that linebreeding was not the only contributing factor, if it was one at all.


----------



## animalsRawsome

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> rascal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is acceptable, you can get great kids or you will find out really quickly some flaws in that buck that is double bred in their blood-line.   You wont get two heads or anything, if that is what you are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I haven't gotten two heads I've gotten a hairless, one with super weak legs, and a 3 legged one. Needless to say that was a bad year. Two out of three lived tho!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure that's a result of linebreeding?  Generally the types of things that show up are those recessive traits like undershot/overshot jaws, supernumerary teats, etc. or maybe you just won't improve those things that both animals may have, like weak pasterns, poor attachment, ect.  Major birth defects like that make me think that linebreeding was not the only contributing factor, if it was one at all.
Click to expand...

Not that I'm argueing with you...but what do you think would cause that type of thing. Just currious.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Ingesting something toxic during pregnancy, accidental worming with Valbazen, a doe getting rammed during gestation, pathogenic causes, fescue toxicity, selenium deficiency...  I haven't done much research in terms of the causes of birth defects but those specific issues aren't what I would expect as far as linebreeding is concerned.  As another poster mentioned, linebreeding tends to amplify strengths and/or weaknesses because related animals are much more likely to share some of the same genes, both dominant and recessive.

I don't want to give anyone a hard time, it's sure tough to have a year like that.  Just suggesting that we look at a broader picture before attributing all abnormalities to linebreeding.


----------



## animalsRawsome

OK. That answers my question. Thanks!


----------



## rascal

O that was YEARS ago... I can't say its all inbreeding but I know some if it plays a part. That year we had a buck we bred few years prior back (got the wrong black one) seeing as we keep the does, he covered siblings/offspring thus compounding the weaknesses in the first place.  Not going to argue that there weren't outside factors that weren't dealt with (like Smithurmond said) BUT don't forget to pay CLOSE attention to all traits, good and bad. Simply cuz you never know!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

rascal said:
			
		

> BUT don't forget to pay CLOSE attention to all traits, good and bad. Simply cuz you never know!


Very true.


----------

